# Couple had sex on stage during concert



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

........CLICK HERE...........

WARNING! Link contains nudity. Please use discretion when clicking the link.  -Xenon

Is this a new trend in concerts???

BTW this was on a major news portal....so even thing about taking this down :laugh: seriously...it was on drudge

Here is a portion of the article...

Controversial Kristopher Schau loves to shock his audience, and few knew what was in store for them as they went to his concert at the Quart music festival. In the middle of the concert, a young couple entered the stage.

«How far are you willing to go to save the world?» asked the young man, and without much ado, the couple pulled off their clothes.

Cumshots provided the background music as the couple had intercourse right in front of the audience. A banner was raised on stage informing the audience that the couple was having sex to save the rainforest. After completing the intercourse, the couple received applause from the audience and For the rainforest
The young couple, Tommy Hol Ellingsen, age 28, and Leona Johansson, age 21, are members of the environmental organization «f*ck for Forest.» They have sex in public in order to put focus on the rainforest.

«Today's environmentalists have become more politicians than idealists,» Ellingsen said to TV 2 Nettavisen. «We want to bring forth the message with attitude.»

According to the organization's website, «"f*ck for forest" are concerned youngsters, fighting to preserve the environment. We believe it is possible to use people's need for sexuality as a way to raise money for nature.»


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

might be trend with that band "Cumshots". I can't imagine seeing that at any other show.

Looks like fun, but i would be kinda shy


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's nice....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

dude, thats gonna get taken down... i see titties


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hhhhhhhhhmmmmm,crazy







,that chick is lovin' it


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I recommend taking down the picture before a mod does...


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I recommend taking down the picture before a mod does...


 I took it down...but left the link


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Crazy tree huggers


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> that's nice....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

:rock: f*ck the forest


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the girl was from sweden


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

fishofury said:


> f*ck the forest


 No, man it's f*ck FOR the forest.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:nod: thats nice

Love her facial expressions ................

Nice name for a Band ..........Cumshots :nod:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> environmental organization «f*ck for Forest.» They have sex in public in order to put focus on the rainforest.


i don't think having sex in public would have anybody focusing on the forests.....


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't give a crap about their organization, but damn that chick looks hot!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man that guy is killing it


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL he more peeps need to do it like that ahhaha


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > :rock: f*ck the forest
> ...


 f*ck you

HAHA J/K :rasp: thanks for clearing that up


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

damn looks like ke's beating it up


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

what puzzles me is what hole????


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> what puzzles me is what hole????












pick one :laugh:


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

god damn tree huggers,

hippies smell like poop


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Pacuguy said:


> hippies smell like poop












it must have been hole #2 than :laugh:


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Pacuguy said:
> 
> 
> > hippies smell like poop
> ...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > Pacuguy said:
> ...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i was already to be the wise ass that posts the







smilie,

but looks like you proved me wrong


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> what puzzles me is what hole????


 are you kiddind me?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Anybody watch the video?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Braveheart. Thanks for pointing out a loophole in our rules. It has always been our policy to disallow direct links to nudity however I couldnt find that in the current rules. I added a warning for people. Hope you dont mind.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

if she gets lose on the front,then work on the back


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I dont know about you guys, but when i look at those pics, maybe i'll remember the forest..... maybe she doesn't shave...

according to dave chappelle (not exact quote),

"its okay, i'm shaved" 
'damn woman, you havent unplanted the field, you have scorched the earth'


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i thought she was Norwegian


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Very interesting...

f*ck for Forest....


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Braveheart. Thanks for pointing out a loophole in our rules. It has always been our policy to disallow direct links to nudity however I couldnt find that in the current rules. I added a warning for people. Hope you dont mind.


 Mike I would have done the same








Actually i was in hurry so i forgot to put any viewer discretion is advised type of post. Its all good dood!!


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

why dont we have those kinda concerts here? look like alota fun. and hes all into it with like thousands and thousands od people looking that takes balls man.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I Only saw like this ( . )( . ) everytime I go to concerts


----------

